# question



## nicole8125 (Nov 17, 2011)

men what exactly r u guys trying 2 say if u were to tell ur partner they r "doing to much?" how should a female take it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

"Quit bugging me and leave me alone so I can watch porn."


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

nicole8125 said:


> men what exactly r u guys trying 2 say if u were to tell ur partner they r "doing to much?" how should a female take it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


not enough info to sat.

are you so busy that your sex life is decreasing maybe he would rather have a dirty house and more sex.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

nicole8125 said:


> men what exactly r u guys trying 2 say if u were to tell ur partner they r "doing to much?" how should a female take it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Only person who knows what he means is your H. And only person who knows how to take what he means is you.

You have a communication problem between the two of you, it's best to get that sorted.


----------



## nicole8125 (Nov 17, 2011)

no he said that in a general conversation over the phone the other day. i just dont no what 2 do. it had absolutely nothing 2 do wih sex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OliveAdventure (Nov 23, 2011)

Maybe you're trying to be there for him to the point he feels suffocated.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

OliveAdventure said:


> Maybe you're trying to be there for him to the point he feels suffocated.


Or he feels like your his mother? :scratchhead:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

*Dean* said:


> I tell my wife she is doing to much sometimes.
> 
> When she is exhausted. Tried or has sore muscles from working in the yard to long. When she is worked up (not happy) over something.
> 
> Mainly I notice a change in her which impacts our quality time.


my wife finally admitted to me the other day that she just tries to do too much, she overwhelms herself. i have known this for years, and it detracts from "us" because her mind is always spinning wildly out of control. she cant prioritize and starts everything and finishes nothing. but i also know that even though she acknowledges it, nothing will change.


----------



## nicole8125 (Nov 17, 2011)

i think i am trying 2 hard by trying 2 include myself with getting 2 no his family etc... man i guess i am done. it is all confusing to me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OliveAdventure (Nov 23, 2011)

How long you guys been together? getting to know his fmaily should always be initiated by him in the beginning stages... JMO.


----------

